# Ttforum doesn't recognize me



## braddock vc (Sep 17, 2018)

I normally login as drone but for some reason the thing doesn't recognize me is there any way I can get that login back?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have a check.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Your Acc is still there.
I will change password & PM on this new Acc, when you can log-in again I will remove new Acc.
Check PM
Hoggy.


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

drone said:


> Many thanks


Hi, No probs, I will remove new Acc.
Hoggy.


----------

